# Aaaaahhhhhhhhhhh!!!!



## LalaCity (Nov 22, 2008)

Aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh!!! 


http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/7743275.stm

















aaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## cnk2cav (Nov 22, 2008)

You could have given a bit more of a warning :doh:


----------



## Shosh (Nov 22, 2008)

The husband of a friend of mine went swimming in the sea off Sri Lanka and he swallowed water, and several small parasites also that migrated to his brain.
He had a lot of problems, and they had to wait for the parasites to just die, because operating to remove them was out of the question due to his health.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 23, 2008)

I didn't actually see the worm.. kind of disappointing. What the hell though? That's so gross.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 24, 2008)

Eeeeeeeeeeeieio!

I will not post it here...ummmm...but...if anybody really needs to see something hairy-scary, go to google images...type in ' worm in brain '...go to page four...top row......not a brain, but, I think some will enjoy.......most others...not so much.


----------



## mediaboy (Nov 25, 2008)

posting to say I read the article while eating a giant bowl of spaghetti.


----------

